# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  δεν μπορώ να γράψω μήνυμα απο το κινητό.

## vag21

εδω και λιγο καιρο εχω παρει ενα νοκια windows phone,οποτε παω να γραψω μηνυμα μου εμφανιζει το πληκτρολογιο για ενα δευτερο και το εξαφανιζει ,αυτο συμβαινει μονο στο gbc στα αλλα φορουμ γραφω κανονικα,μηπως πρεπει να κατεβασω καποια εφαρμογη?
στο φορουμ μπαινω κανονικα αλλα δεν μπορω να γραψω.

----------


## jk21

θα το μεταφερουμε στον Πλατωνα (τον τεχνικο μας ) να το δει Βαγγελη 

δεν μας εχει αναφερθει κατι παρομοιο

----------


## vasilakis13

Δεν ξέρω τι φταίει, αλλά θα μπορούσες να δοκιμάσεις την εφαρμογή που υπάρχει για τα φορουμ, το tapatalk, μπορεί να το ξέρεις ήδη. Εμένα με βολεύει πάρα πολύ, αν θες δοκίμασέ το.

----------


## vag21

> Δεν ξέρω τι φταίει, αλλά θα μπορούσες να δοκιμάσεις την εφαρμογή που υπάρχει για τα φορουμ, το tapatalk, μπορεί να το ξέρεις ήδη. Εμένα με βολεύει πάρα πολύ, αν θες δοκίμασέ το.


το εχω κατεβασει αλλα δεν το εχω χρησιμοποιησει ακομα,πρεπει πρωτα να γραφτεις μου φαινεται ε?μετα δηλωνεις φορουμ και γραφεις απο εκει?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

κι εγω εχω το tapatalk. δεν χρειαζεται καποια εγγραφη. μπαινεις κατευθειαν στα φορουμ που θες..

----------


## vag21

δεν με βολεύει ας ρωτησει καποιος τον πλατωνα μηπως δοσει λυση,επαναλαμβανω μονο στο gbc συμβαινει στα αλλα φορουμ το πληκτρολογιο μενει στην θεση του και γραφω κανονικα.

----------


## platon

Δοκίμασε να γυρίσεις στο mobile style (κάτω δεξιά) να δεις αν το κάνει πάλι.

----------


## geog87

Βαγγελη πετα το ΝΟΚΙΑ ρε φιλε 2014 εχουμε!!!

----------


## johnakos32

> Βαγγελη πετα το ΝΟΚΙΑ ρε φιλε 2014 εχουμε!!!


Μια χαρά είναι το νοκια ρε.  Βαγγελή το παθαίνει και μένα αυτό αλλά ξεκολλάει...

----------


## vag21

> Δοκίμασε να γυρίσεις στο mobile style (κάτω δεξιά) να δεις αν το κάνει πάλι.


οχι εκει δεν το κανει,αλλα ειναι λιγο πιο παλιομοδιτικο στυλ και δεν βγαζει το προφιλ μου,παντως στην αναγκη μπορω να γραψω.
πλατων γιατι ομως το κανει μονο σε αυτο το φορουμ?στα αλλα γραφω κανονικα,εδω εμφανιζει το πληκτρολογιο ενα δευτερο και το εξαφανιζει.

----------


## vag21

> οχι εκει δεν το κανει,αλλα ειναι λιγο πιο παλιομοδιτικο στυλ και δεν βγαζει το προφιλ μου,παντως στην αναγκη μπορω να γραψω.
> πλατων γιατι ομως το κανει μονο σε αυτο το φορουμ?στα αλλα γραφω κανονικα,εδω εμφανιζει το πληκτρολογιο ενα δευτερο και το εξαφανιζει.


τελικα τωρα που το δουλεψα λιγο με λιγη δυσκολια κανεις την δουλεια σου,ευχαριστω πλατων.

----------


## platon

Πολύ πιθανόν κάποιο από τα Plugins που χρησιμοποιούμε εδώ να μην είναι συμβατό με τον browser οπότε και συμπεριφέρεται έτσι. 
Η mobile έκδοση είναι καθαρή οπότε και παίζει μια χαρά :0

----------

